# Anyone in architecture?



## ringochan (Nov 3, 2004)

Is it very demanding as far as the social aspect is concerned? I heard you have to attend a good deal of studio courses in which you have to draw stuff and make models in a room full of other students, and sometimes you've to stay there for like hours and even at nights or on weekends. Is this true? Thanks!


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't take architecture but i see students in artchitectue who stay late in school to finish up there models or other stuff. I take grpahic design and my classes are in the same building as the architecture classes. I pass by there and is mostly studets working with there models. So yeah u have to spend good deal of hours after class.


----------

